# Furrrrr Babies!!!



## agriffin (Aug 30, 2010)

Our pug LOVES to cuddle.  He can NOT sleep if he doesn't have his sister (a jack russell) or one of us to snuggle up to.  So funny.  My other dog (the JR) couldn't care less about cuddling.    

I wanna see your babies!


----------



## krissy (Aug 30, 2010)

i was using the computer and left the room and came back to this. when i told him what are you doing? he put the end of his tongue out, then got up and sat on it.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




this last one is how he pees... :roll:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG!  So cute!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2010)

This bowl is too hot...this bowl is too cold...ah...this bowl is _just_ right.






Where's my bowl? I don't care if it's hot or cold. Just feed me.






Buffet! 





Yay! I figured out how to put the pictures in instead of just links.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 1, 2010)

Hazel, that was funny!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! We have funny fur babies so they inspire me. We have a lot of jokes about them.

However, I've seen them with their heads together so I'm sure they're laughing at us, too.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is my dog Max with my grand baby.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a great picture! They're both adorable.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 2, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> This is a great picture! They're both adorable.


Thank you. My grandbaby and the dog love each other to pieces.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 2, 2010)

These are my girls Eva B and Blackie, can you guess which is which?






I asked "who wants a bath?".  They both ran and jumped into the same bed and pretended not to hear me.






We put up a bunch of cream corn this year and this is what happened when I left the room for a couple minutes.  The trash can is normally in a cabinet or this would be a daily occurrence.






Someone thinks this is her bed.






Poor baby, she tore a nail out!

I have hundreds probably thousands of pics of my puppy babies.  Eva B loves to pose but Blackie usually hides from the camera.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 2, 2010)

Cute puppers! They sure have some long legs!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks.  We like em big and crazy    That's funny, when they lay with their legs in the air I always grab them and say "wook at all these wegs".


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor Eva B!

How did she tear out a nail?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 2, 2010)

My husband recently got a new truck, and of course the girls love to go for rides, it took us a while to figure it out but we eventually found the entire nail in the backseat of the truck.  It looks like she got it caught on in a space between the floor board and the door, when she jumped out.  It was horrible.  We had never seen that happen before, talk about a gusher.  I think my DH was more upset and hurt over it than she was though.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2010)

That's horrible. I'd be really upset, too! I hope Eva B heals quickly.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 2, 2010)

It took almost a 3 weeks for the nail bed to heal.  At about five weeks it's growing back in very well.  All better


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Eva B's nail is better. Do you think this could happen again?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, it actually did the very next weekend to the nail next to the first one.  We have stopped taking rides in the new truck and are using my vehicle as the dog getter.  We are going to have to figure out a way to smooth out or stuff the problem area with something.  My SIL has a jack russell who has done it multiple times.  Maybe because she is a crazy digger?  This was our first and hopefully last incident our black dog has never done it.  Maybe our little Eva B is just a delicate flower.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh love them all and even the not so hairy creatures are cute too :0)


----------



## forigners (Oct 9, 2010)

i was using the computer and left the room and came back to this. when i told him what are you doing? he put the end of his tongue out, then got up and sat on it.


----------



## forigners (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks! We have funny fur babies so they inspire me. We have a lot of jokes about them.


----------



## Sibi (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's my fun loving, ball obsessed Scully with his favorite human, my son Nick:


----------



## agriffin (Oct 9, 2010)

OMG, Sibi!  So cute!  What kind of dog is that?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 9, 2010)

I love the look on his face in the first pic. It looks like he's looking at you and wondering about you.    He also looks very intelligent.


----------



## Sibi (Oct 10, 2010)

Amanda....he's a labradoodle. He recently got a haircut and now looks more like a black lab.  He's a sweetie through and through....

and Hazel,  he was doing that head tilt that dogs do in that first pic that is soooo darn cute, that "what are you talkin about????" look, I just had to get it on film. Also, he may LOOK intelligent but I have yet to see any of it.....he's just sort of a happy go lucky, doesn't have a clue, ball obsessed and loving cutie.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ramses & Boris








Daddy Pito with his son Boris





My baby girl Charlie. She's 1.5 now and I'm totally in love with her. She's energetic, happy and has a great sense of humor


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2010)

Awwww! Love those fur babies dagmar88!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 10, 2010)

They're all beautiful!


----------



## mariflo (Oct 10, 2010)

Awwww, love your babies!!!!! 
Cutie pies chocolate muffins furry cheeks... love them 

Here are my babies:
Bentz, a lovely and caring and extremely smart alsacian we found 2 years ago abandonned on a construction site:




When we found him he weighed about half of his current weight and was so weak he couldn't stand.








This is my baby girl Dusty. We found her about a year and a half ago hiding under a car in a parking lot all covered in mud and dust (that's how she got her name):








And this is her best friend Lucky  We found him lurking around the parking lot exit of a large supermarket a few months after we found her. He almost got hit by a car but was lucky enough
 to get out of it without a scratch ... and that's how he got his name 








mari


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2010)

What pretty furbabies Mari! Your dog reminds me of a dog named Rin Tin Tin who was in a movie.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 10, 2010)

Your kitties are beautiful Dagmar!  Jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## agriffin (Oct 10, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> What pretty furbabies Mari! Your dog reminds me of a dog named Rin Tin Tin who was in a movie.



That's exactly what I thought of!  Especially with those backgrounds...

So cute, Mari!    

Dagmar...you're babies are cute.  I don't think I've seen a cat with that brown color before.

Sibi- that's what I thought he might be!  I love labradoodles!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Dagmar...you're babies are cute.  I don't think I've seen a cat with that brown color before.



is it a bengal?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 11, 2010)

My guess is Abyssinian.   :?:


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 11, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> My guess is Abyssinian.   :?:



 
That's right; abyssinians have great characters, very intelligent, outgoing, curious and affectionate. 
The other two are british shorthairs, and although those two are a bit timid and calm, Ramses brings a lot of energy to all the other (furry) family members.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 11, 2010)

If I were to pick my fave breeds those 2 would be at the top.   Gorgeous animals.  DH doesn't want a cat and with the 2 dogs already, I haven't pushed it.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 12, 2010)

OMG, I just found this thread and they're all so cute I can't stand it!!!  I wish we could have a cat again (middle granddaughter deathly allergic), but we're happy with our 2 canine babies.  Well, the chi isn't a baby any more...she's getting up there.  We rescued the Dandie last February.  She was abandoned at the shelter in the middle of the night riddled with fleas and severely underweight.  It took about 3 weeks for her to connect with us.  Now she's a great dog.  Avatar is a better pic of our chi than I can take.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2010)

Awwww!  So cute, BakingNana!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 14, 2010)

here are my babies.
Molly is the Yorkie and Leo is Lhasa Apso/Shih Tzu mix





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 16, 2010)

Cuties, Dubnica!  The makeup of a Dandie Dinmont (our Maggie) isn't really known because the original breeder kept it a secret, so we had a DNA test done.  Our vet said the general consensus was a mix of Dacshund and  Lhasa Apso or Shih-tzu, and he was spot on.  The DNA test came back equal parts Dacshund and Lhasa with less than 10% Shih-Tzu, so naturally I think your babies are adorable!


----------

